# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  چجوری میشه مدرسه رو پیچوند و سال چهارم رو کمتر مدرسه رفت؟

## vseo

سلام من امسال میرم سال چهارم ریاضی ولی کنکور تجربی میدم به همین خاطر بعضی درس های رشته ریاضی سال چهارم مثل دیفرانسیل . هندسه تحلیلی . جبر خطی . گسسته رو اضافی تدریس می کنند اینا رو چیکار کنم ؟؟؟
به همین خاطر میخوام دو روز مدرسه برم دو روز مدرسه نرم اون هایی که به دردم نمیخوره ( یادم نفر 2 کنکور تجربی امسال اناهیتا نجفی هم تو یه انجمن گفت مدرسه رو پیچونده !) کسی میدونه چجوری باید مدرسه رو دو روز بریم دو روز نریم طیق اینکه مدرسه ما ناظمش از اون ادم های قانون مداره و نمره انضباط کم می کنه !!!* یه راه قطعی لطفا !*

----------


## pishy

با بچه ها کلاس باید هماهنگ باشین
اینطوری نشه یکی بره یکی نره
یکی موافق یکی مخالف
همه پایه باشن هیچ مشکلی به وجود نمیاد

----------


## vseo

نه بابا کلاسمون کلا 10 نفره تقریبا بعدشم من شرایطم اینجوریه مجبورم کمتر برم اونا چرا نباید نیان مدرسه

----------


## pishy

خب سال اخر هرچی بیشتر تو خونه باشی به نظر من که به نفعته 
شاید بقیه هم بخوان خونه بخونن

----------


## King of cheat

> بعضی درس های رشته ریاضی سال چهارم مثل دیفرانسیل . هندسه تحلیلی . جبر خطی . گسسته رو اضافی تدریس می کنند


ببخشید پس شما کلا ریاضی کنکور رو کنار گذاشتید؟

----------


## Mr.ALI

درسی مثل دیف و گسسته سره کلاس نباشی امتحان شو چطوری میخوای پاس کنی ؟من که هرچی نوشتم از سر کلاس بود.

به چه دردی میخوره شما تو تجربی بهترین رشته هم قبول شی اما امتحاناتو نتونی پاس کنی .فکر نکن اسونه .دیفرانسیل که امسال هماهنگ بود 16نمره از مشتق و انتگرال بود که مدرسه ما که خیره سرش نمونه اس 27نفر افتادن از 

60نفر.




> نریم طیق اینکه مدرسه ما ناظمش از اون ادم های قانون مداره و نمره انضباط کم می کنه !!!


انضباط سال چهارم اصلا اهمیت نداره مگر برای دانشگاه های خاص مثل امام صادق .من خودم  از عید به این ور مدرسه نرفتم .اما همه شو می گرفتم میخوابیدم.انضباطم اخرین چیزی که رو پانل زده بودن 10بود اما اخر سال 15 داد بهم.

----------


## farshad99

اگه دکتر آشنا سراغ داری بهتره یه مریضی پیدا کنی که نیاز شدیدی به استراحت به صورت مداوم داره . بهت گواهی بدن کسی نمیتونه مانعت بشه 
البته راه حل سختیه ولی مشکل تو هم خیلی بررگه

----------


## 50R005H

امسال تو شهر ما یکی کلا سال آخر غیر حضوری گرفته بود فقط برا امتحانات میومد. رتبشم 3 رقمی شد. بستگی به توانایی خودت داره.

----------


## vseo

> امسال تو شهر ما یکی کلا سال آخر غیر حضوری گرفته بود فقط برا امتحانات میومد. رتبشم 3 رقمی شد. بستگی به توانایی خودت داره.


چجوری اینکار رو کرد ؟ کدوم مدرسه رفت؟ غیر انتفاعی یا بزرگسالان؟ توضیحی بیشتر بده لطفا

----------


## 50R005H

من زیاد نمیشناسمش ولی میدونم اسمش پوریا مردوخی بود از سنندج. مدرسه عادی هم میرفت. تو سایت قلمچی رتبش هست.

----------


## vseo

خوش به حالش مدرسه ما که یه روزش حرفه چه برسه به کل سال . یه سوال اگه مدرسه کمتر بریم و قبول شیمی با نمره انضباط کم چه اتفاقی می افته؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amiredge

میرفتی بزرگسالان :\

----------


## hosseinf1

چرا همه فکر می کنن اگه مدرسه نرن به نفعشونه؟؟
اولا که بیشتر.درس ها رو اگر.توی مدرسه یاد بگیری توی خونه دیگه کارت خیلی راحت تره
ثانیا فکر نکنید که اگر بمونید خونه ساعت مطالعتون خیلی بیشتر میشه
چون وقتی خونه تنها هستید و با بچه های مدرسه هم کمتر در ارتباط هستید از نظر انگیزه هم کم میارید

----------


## mahsa92

ببين بهتره تا وقت هست همين الان تغيير رشته بدي به تجربي


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## the END

*به نظر من نرفتن به مدرسه شرایط داره،
عاقلانه فکر کن ، اگه واقعا میبینی مدرسه رفتن به هر دلیلی بهتر از درس خوندن توی خونه نیست پس نرو باید تمام جوانب رو در نظر بگیری ، الکی نیست که !! 
در ضمن واسه نرفتن به مدرسه مطمئن باش کل پچه های کلاستون هماهنگ نمیشید !!!
پس بهتره که انتقالی بگیری بری توی یه مدرسه دیگه و بدون اینکه کسی بفهمه با پارتی بازی و پول نری مدرسه و تنها راهش هم همینه . درضمن عواقبش با خودت*

----------


## Simon2

> چرا همه فکر می کنن اگه مدرسه نرن به نفعشونه؟؟
> اولا که بیشتر.درس ها رو اگر.توی مدرسه یاد بگیری توی خونه دیگه کارت خیلی راحت تره
> ثانیا فکر نکنید که اگر بمونید خونه ساعت مطالعتون خیلی بیشتر میشه
> چون وقتی خونه تنها هستید و با بچه های مدرسه هم کمتر در ارتباط هستید از نظر انگیزه هم کم میارید


تو مدرسه ياد بگيريم؟؟؟اصن يادگيري چي هست؟خندم مي گيره وقتي حرف از يادگيري تو مدرسه پيش مياد.تازه بايد يكي بياد به معلماي ما درس ياد بده

----------


## vseo

> ببين بهتره تا وقت هست همين الان تغيير رشته بدي به تجربي
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


وقت؟ فکر کنم دیگه تاریخ امتحان تغییر رشته گذشته نه؟

----------


## mahsa92

> وقت؟ فکر کنم دیگه تاریخ امتحان تغییر رشته گذشته نه؟


نميدونم تحقيق كن اين كار از همشون بهتره


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## vseo

> نميدونم تحقيق كن اين كار از همشون بهتره
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


نه دیگه گذشته من تقریبا 20 روز پیش پرسیدم گفتند 6 روز دیگه امتحان زیست 2 و یه هفته بعدش زیست 1 . تاریخش گذشته احتمالا

----------


## amirsalarsh

اگه هم گذشته تاریخ تغییر رشته عیبی نداره

دی ماه دوباره امتحان برگزار میشه و میتونی امتحان بدی اون موقع
باید زیست سوم رو امتحان بدی که اگه قلمچی هم میری تا دی سومو کامل کار میکنه!!!

تغییر رشته مطمین ترین راهه.از ترم دوم هم میری سر کلاس تجربی ها.

اصلا یه کاری میتونی بکنی.برو مدرسه بگو من دی ماه میخوام بیام تجربی اگه میشه از همین الان اجازه بدین به جای ریاضی برم سر کلاس زیست بشینم اینجوری دیگه وقتتم تلف نمیشه!

----------


## vseo

> اگه هم گذشته تاریخ تغییر رشته عیبی نداره
> 
> دی ماه دوباره امتحان برگزار میشه و میتونی امتحان بدی اون موقع
> باید زیست سوم رو امتحان بدی که اگه قلمچی هم میری تا دی سومو کامل کار میکنه!!!
> 
> تغییر رشته مطمین ترین راهه.از ترم دوم هم میری سر کلاس تجربی ها.
> 
> اصلا یه کاری میتونی بکنی.برو مدرسه بگو من دی ماه میخوام بیام تجربی اگه میشه از همین الان اجازه بدین به جای ریاضی برم سر کلاس زیست بشینم اینجوری دیگه وقتتم تلف نمیشه!


مطمئنی شما؟ فکر نکنم اینطوری باشه قبلا پرسیدم گفتند فقط برای سال چهارم باید شهریور امتحان بدی !

----------


## saeid sharifzade

نرو هیشکی هم هیچ کاریت نداره من سال آخر رو تا قبل عید یه روز درمیون می رفتم از اسفند به بعد هم اصلا دیگه نرفتم مدیر و معاون و اینا زیاد زنگ میزدن یا برنمیداشتم یا خونواده اگه برمیداشت تهدیداشونو میکردن و قطع می کردن آخرشم هیچ کاری نکردن . مدرسه رفتن در سال آخر فقط وقت تلف کردنه و هیچ فایده ای برای کنکور شما نداره . من اگه دوباره به عقب بر میگشتم اون یه روز درمیون هایی رو هم که میرفتم رو دیگه نمیرفتم .

----------


## doctor Z

آخه سال چهارم پیچوندن داره اون ماله ابتدایی ما حتی اردیبهشت سال 3 هم مدرسه نرفتیم چ برسه به پیش سال چهارم فقط  1 مهر اونم واسه گیم نت رفتیم مدرسه حرف زیاد میزنن ولی اصلا کاری ندارن به ما گفتن اسمتون خط میخوره  اصلا گوش ندادیم آخرش هم همه مستمر 20 دادن

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

آخه سال چهارم پیچوندن داره اون ماله ابتدایی ما حتی اردیبهشت سال 3 هم مدرسه نرفتیم چ برسه به پیش سال چهارم فقط  1 مهر اونم واسه گیم نت رفتیم مدرسه حرف زیاد میزنن ولی اصلا کاری ندارن به ما گفتن اسمتون خط میخوره  اصلا گوش ندادیم آخرش هم همه مستمر 20 دادن

----------


## zist-konkur

افراد موفق منظم هم هستند.

بهتره مدرسه رو برین ولی هفته ای یک روز رو به مدرسه نرین.

حرفم علت داره.شما باید سازماندهی کلاسیتون رو حفظ کنین و نظم رو تا پایان سال کنکور حفظ کنین.

با نرفتن به مدرسه از فضای رقابتی دور میشوید.

----------


## amirsalarsh

> مطمئنی شما؟ فکر نکنم اینطوری باشه قبلا پرسیدم گفتند فقط برای سال چهارم باید شهریور امتحان بدی !



شما میخوای زیست سوم امتحان بدی نه چهارم
امتحان زیست سوم هم توی دی ماه برگزار میشه نهاییش که میتونید شرکت کنید(منطقی جور در میاد ولی تاحالا ندیدم کسی اینکارو بکنه!)
از چند نفر مطلع بپرسید یا برید اداره آموزش و پرورش منطقه سوال کنید(این بهتره)تا دقیقا حساب کار دستتون بیاد
برای شرکت در کنکور تجربی باید تغییر رشته بدید نمیشه رشته ریاضی باشه کنکور تجربی!!اول تغییر رشته بعد کنکور تجربی!!

----------


## vseo

> شما میخوای زیست سوم امتحان بدی نه چهارم
> امتحان زیست سوم هم توی دی ماه برگزار میشه نهاییش که میتونید شرکت کنید(منطقی جور در میاد ولی تاحالا ندیدم کسی اینکارو بکنه!)
> از چند نفر مطلع بپرسید یا برید اداره آموزش و پرورش منطقه سوال کنید(این بهتره)تا دقیقا حساب کار دستتون بیاد
> برای شرکت در کنکور تجربی باید تغییر رشته بدید نمیشه رشته ریاضی باشه کنکور تجربی!!اول تغییر رشته بعد کنکور تجربی!!


ههههه نه بابا اینطوری نیست داداشم رشته انسانی بود ریاضی داد بدون تغییر رشته چه ربطی داشت ؟
پرسیدم دیگه زیست 3 نیست که فقط هم باید زیست 1 و هم زیست 2 رو امتحان داد .

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> افراد موفق منظم هم هستند.
> 
> بهتره مدرسه رو برین ولی هفته ای یک روز رو به مدرسه نرین.
> 
> حرفم علت داره.شما باید سازماندهی کلاسیتون رو حفظ کنین و نظم رو تا پایان سال کنکور حفظ کنین.
> 
> با نرفتن به مدرسه از فضای رقابتی دور میشوید.


حرف شما کاملا درست ولی خب وقتی درس اضافی باید بخونیم واقعا سخته اونم درس های ریاضی رشته ریاضی که بیشترش اضافیه !!! 
الان واقعا نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم اگه یه روز در میون نرم مدرسه انظباط برای دانشگاه مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟
درس های جبر تحلیلی و کلا دروس ریاضی رو کلا نخونم دیگه ؟ پس چطوری اینا رو پاس کنم ؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> نرو هیشکی هم هیچ کاریت نداره من سال آخر رو تا قبل عید یه روز درمیون می رفتم از اسفند به بعد هم اصلا دیگه نرفتم مدیر و معاون و اینا زیاد زنگ میزدن یا برنمیداشتم یا خونواده اگه برمیداشت تهدیداشونو میکردن و قطع می کردن آخرشم هیچ کاری نکردن . مدرسه رفتن در سال آخر فقط وقت تلف کردنه و هیچ فایده ای برای کنکور شما نداره . من اگه دوباره به عقب بر میگشتم اون یه روز درمیون هایی رو هم که میرفتم رو دیگه نمیرفتم .


درسته منم میخوام همین کار رو کنم اما میترسم درس ها رو نتونم پاس کنم . انضباطط به مشکل نخوردی؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> آخه سال چهارم پیچوندن داره اون ماله ابتدایی ما حتی اردیبهشت سال 3 هم مدرسه نرفتیم چ برسه به پیش سال چهارم فقط  1 مهر اونم واسه گیم نت رفتیم مدرسه حرف زیاد میزنن ولی اصلا کاری ندارن به ما گفتن اسمتون خط میخوره  اصلا گوش ندادیم آخرش هم همه مستمر 20 دادن
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> آخه سال چهارم پیچوندن داره اون ماله ابتدایی ما حتی اردیبهشت سال 3 هم مدرسه نرفتیم چ برسه به پیش سال چهارم فقط  1 مهر اونم واسه گیم نت رفتیم مدرسه حرف زیاد میزنن ولی اصلا کاری ندارن به ما گفتن اسمتون خط میخوره  اصلا گوش ندادیم آخرش هم همه مستمر 20 دادن


یعنی اگه یه روز در میون مدرسه نرم یه مثلا دو روز در هفته فقط برم مدرسه مدرسه نمیتونه کاری بکنه؟؟؟

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> ههههه نه بابا اینطوری نیست داداشم رشته انسانی بود ریاضی داد بدون تغییر رشته چه ربطی داشت ؟
> پرسیدم دیگه زیست 3 نیست که فقط هم باید زیست 1 و هم زیست 2 رو امتحان داد .


زیست 1 = زیست سال دوم
زیست 2 = زیست سال سوم
منظور دوستمون از زیست 3  همون سال سوم دبیرستان بود

----------


## vseo

> زیست 1 = زیست سال دوم
> زیست 2 = زیست سال سوم
> منظور دوستمون از زیست 3  همون سال سوم دبیرستان بود


بله ولی خب ایشون گفتند زیست فقط سال سوم در صورتی که تغییر رشته از سوم به چهارم باید زیست سال دوم رو هم امتحان بدی

----------


## zist-konkur

بهنترین کاری که میتونید بکنید این هستش که خانوادتون با مدیرتون صحبت کنن ایشون رو قانع کنن تا شما به کلاسای نا مربوط نرین.

البته یکم دیر اقدام کردین.بهتر بود امسال تغییر رشته میدادین میرفتین تجربی.با مدیرتون صحبت کنید ببینید اجازه میدن.چون اینطوری بهتره.

----------


## amirsalarsh

منکه پارسال کنکور دادم همچین چیزی امکان پذیر نبود که کسی خلاف رشتش بره کنکور بده!!!
دانشگاه ازاد بعضی مناطق میشه که از یه رشته به رشته دیگه رفت ولی سراسری نمیشه!(اگه اینطوری بود اصلا تغییر رشته به چه دردی میخورد؟؟؟!!!!)
درضمن برای 25 درصد معدلتون هم باید نهمره نهایی زیست سوم و پیش موجود باشه

اون امتحان سال دوم رو خود مدرسه ازتون میگیره واسه خودشه نه کنکورتون که میتونین بعدا هم امتحان بدید ولی اصل کار اینه که باید تغییر رشته بدید!

----------


## vseo

> منکه پارسال کنکور دادم همچین چیزی امکان پذیر نبود که کسی خلاف رشتش بره کنکور بده!!!
> دانشگاه ازاد بعضی مناطق میشه که از یه رشته به رشته دیگه رفت ولی سراسری نمیشه!(اگه اینطوری بود اصلا تغییر رشته به چه دردی میخورد؟؟؟!!!!)
> درضمن برای 25 درصد معدلتون هم باید نهمره نهایی زیست سوم و پیش موجود باشه
> 
> اون امتحان سال دوم رو خود مدرسه ازتون میگیره واسه خودشه نه کنکورتون که میتونین بعدا هم امتحان بدید ولی اصل کار اینه که باید تغییر رشته بدید!


همیشه همینطوری بوده هر کسی با هر دیپلمی میتونه رشته دیگه ای رو کنکور بده ...

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

اول اینکه باید درسِت خوب باشه
دوم اینکه با اولیات میری پیش مدیر میگی میخوام واسه کنکور بخونم و به من فرصت غیر حضوری بدید
راه دیگه ای نداره ♥

----------


## Takfir

> همیشه همینطوری بوده هر کسی با هر دیپلمی میتونه رشته دیگه ای رو کنکور بده ...


نه متاسفانه! انسانی ها این کارو نمیتونن بکنن!

----------


## vseo

> نه متاسفانه! انسانی ها این کارو نمیتونن بکنن!


ببخشیدا از روی چه منبعی همچین حرفی میزنید؟ واسه همه رشته ها همینجوریه که با هر دپیلمی میشه هر کنکوریی رو داد .

----------


## winter son

> ببخشیدا از روی چه منبعی همچین حرفی میزنید؟ واسه همه رشته ها همینجوریه که با هر دپیلمی میشه هر کنکوریی رو داد .


عزيز *رشته هاي نظري* (يعني علوم تجربي ، رياضي فيزيك و علوم انساني) ميتونن كنكور همديگه رو بدن . اما رشته هاي فني حرفه اي و كار دانش خير

درضمن كسي كه براي كنكور شركت ميكنه فقط يك رشته رو ميتونه كنكور بده . بر فرض مثال كسي كه رشتش علوم تجربيه و ميخواد كنكور رياضي بده ، اون سال همزمان ديگه نميتونه همزمان كنكور تجربي هم شركت كنه ............

----------


## vseo

> عزيز *رشته هاي نظري* (يعني علوم تجربي ، رياضي فيزيك و علوم انساني) ميتونن كنكور همديگه رو بدن . اما رشته هاي فني حرفه اي و كار دانش خير
> 
> درضمن كسي كه براي كنكور شركت ميكنه فقط يك رشته رو ميتونه كنكور بده . بر فرض مثال كسي كه رشتش علوم تجربيه و ميخواد كنكور رياضي بده ، اون سال همزمان ديگه نميتونه همزمان كنكور تجربي هم شركت كنه ............


بله حرف شما درست منم هم غیر این چیزی نگفتم اما بحثم روی اینه که بعضی دوستان می گن که مثلا با دیپلم ریاضی نمیشه کنکور انسانی داد ؟ واقعا این درسته؟

----------


## farshidr90

چرا می خوای این کار رو بکنی برو بشین سر کلاس خودتو برا کنکور آماده کن.

----------


## winter son

> بله حرف شما درست منم هم غیر این چیزی نگفتم اما بحثم روی اینه که بعضی دوستان می گن که مثلا با دیپلم ریاضی نمیشه کنکور انسانی داد ؟ واقعا این درسته؟


خير.تا جايي كه من ميدونم و پرسيدم رشته هاي نظري فرقي با هم ندارند.و هر كسي ميتونه رشته ديگه اي رو كنكور بده

----------


## vseo

> خير.تا جايي كه من ميدونم و پرسيدم رشته هاي نظري فرقي با هم ندارند.و هر كسي ميتونه رشته ديگه اي رو كنكور بده


دوست عزیز مثل اینکه تکلیفتون با خودتون هم روشن نیست ها ! من چیز دیگه ای گفتم ایا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وقتی می گم هر کسی با هر دیپلمی میتونه هر کنکوری رو بده چه معنی میده ؟؟؟؟

----------


## winter son

> دوست عزیز مثل اینکه تکلیفتون با خودتون هم روشن نیست ها ! من چیز دیگه ای گفتم ایا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وقتی می گم هر کسی با هر دیپلمی میتونه هر کنکوری رو بده چه معنی میده ؟؟؟؟


عزيز تا اينجايي كه معلومه شما تكليفت با خودت مشخص نيست . من حماقت ميكنم كه ميام سه ساعت جواب شمارو ميدم

شما گفتي : «بله حرف شما درست منم هم غیر این چیزی نگفتم اما بحثم روی اینه که بعضی  دوستان می گن که مثلا *با دیپلم ریاضی نمیشه کنکور انسانی داد ؟ واقعا این  درسته؟* » 

من هم گفتم نخير.هر رشته نظري اي ميتونه كنكور ديگري رو بده ( يعني با ديپلم رياضي هم ميشه كنكور انساني داد تا جايي كه من ميدونم) . پس خداوكيلي من تكليفم با خودم مشخص نيست يا جنابعالي؟

من فقط جواب سوال شمارو دادم.ديگه هم بحثي ندارم.از باقي دوستان كه تكليفشون با خودشون مشخصه بپرسيد لطفا.يا حق

----------


## vseo

> عزيز تا اينجايي كه معلومه شما تكليفت با خودت مشخص نيست . من حماقت ميكنم كه ميام سه ساعت جواب شمارو ميدم
> 
> شما گفتي : «بله حرف شما درست منم هم غیر این چیزی نگفتم اما بحثم روی اینه که بعضی  دوستان می گن که مثلا *با دیپلم ریاضی نمیشه کنکور انسانی داد ؟ واقعا این  درسته؟* » 
> 
> من هم گفتم نخير.هر رشته نظري اي ميتونه كنكور ديگري رو بده ( يعني با ديپلم رياضي هم ميشه كنكور انساني داد تا جايي كه من ميدونم) . پس خداوكيلي من تكليفم با خودم مشخص نيست يا جنابعالي؟
> 
> من فقط جواب سوال شمارو دادم.ديگه هم بحثي ندارم.از باقي دوستان كه تكليفشون با خودشون مشخصه بپرسيد لطفا.يا حق


ببخشید قصد بدی نداشتم فقط شما منظورمو نگرفتی .
من گفتم : بله حرف شما درست منم هم غیر این چیزی نگفتم اما بحثم روی اینه که *بعضی دوستان می گن* که مثلا با دیپلم ریاضی نمیشه کنکور انسانی داد ؟ واقعا درسته ؟ من که همچین حرفی نزدم که شما به من می گین اشتباه می کنم ...

در هر صورت عذر خواهی می کنم اگه بهت برخورد یا حق ...

----------


## Majid-VZ

دادا غیر حضوری بگیر خب

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk

----------

